# Conversión de platinos/delco a CDI, motos 2 tiempos.



## jona2t

Hola a todos en el foro, soy Jonathan, me uní al foro hace un tiempo, pero este es mi primer Tema, el cual esta destinado a mecánicos y/o aficionados a la mecánica que no entienden electrónica como yo, vamos al grano:

Hace unos meses compre una moto, un Yamaha RX 125 del año *1979/80*, muy feliz con mi adquisición _nippona_ y, como "pibe" con juguete nuevo, anduve por todos lados los primeros días...hasta que un día no quiso arrancar...
Por suerte, algo entiendo de mecánica, así que me dispuse a realizar las pruebas pertinentes para encontrar el problema...y ahí empezó mi lucha contra los platinos, un día quería andar, al otro no, que la luz, que se picaban, que esto...que lo otro...y para completar, el motor desarrolla muchas RPM y el ruptor "revota" generando fallas en "alta"
Me harte de pelear con partes móviles, y me fui directo a preguntarle a "el que mas sabe" (google). Así que, investigando como adaptar un CDI de otra moto, di con una pagina alemana donde mostraban miles de figuras raras...eran esquemas de encendidos por descarga capacitiva (CDI), así que lo primero que pensé fue "como se come esto?", sin previo conocimiento alguno, empece a intentar entender "como venia la mano" con la electrónica, mirando vidéos en YouTube y Temas en este mismo foro (con el cual dí gracias a google),  hasta que un día (despues de unas 3 semanas) me dispuse a entrar en la practica.

El esquema elegido en cuestión, fue este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





El famosisisisimo Ducati, usado en muchos ciclomotores y varias motos de toda época, "un caño".

Fui de compras con una "listita" y me traje mis primeras armas:





"Fabrique" la PCB con fibrón indeleble, con informacion que saque de aqui mismo y de YouTube...me quedo gigante jaa





Un par de pruebas de continuidad:





Luego de que todo parecía verse bien, la parte difícil ya estaba, solo quedo retirar el ruptór de platinos, el condensador, la bobina de baja/bobina de alimentación (la cual debe ser reemplazada porque el platino funciona con una corriente relativamente alta, y una tensión relativamente baja, el bobinado es de calibre mas grueso y de menos espiras con respecto a la bobina de baja para CDI/encendido electrónico, ya que la misma (la bobina para CDI) cuenta con mas espiras de menor calibre en su bobinado, el cual genera mayor tensión *oscila entre unos 70 y 300v dependiendo de las RPM* y menor corriente) y la bobina de alta/bobina de ignición (la cual debe ser remplazada por el mismo motivo mencionado anteriormente)

Como no hay bobinas compatibles con CDI para mi moto, tuve que buscar una equivalente teniendo en cuenta el espacio físico en la plaqueta del estator, tome la medida entre centros de la bobina y encontré una equivalente en un catalogo de DZE, mismo con la bobina de alta, aunque mas fácil de adaptar, porque existen bobinas de alta/bobinas de ignición "genéricas" o "universales" fabricadas por Pietcard. (no se si se puede dar marcas de productos)


El tema ahora era: "como disparo el CDI?"
Investigando encontré información sobre los captores/pick-up's y sobre el funcionamiento de los mismos, básicamente son como un micrófono, tienen un pieza metálica que funciona como núcleo, la cual esta imantada y al tener cercanía con un elemento metálico, el bobinado al rededor del núcleo imantado genera una tensión dependiendo del modelo y el fabricante (en mi caso unos 3 a 12/15v desde realenti hasta máximas RPM)

Aquí una foto del "muchacho" en cuestion:




*Captor/Pick-up genérico para moto china, 1 cable, masa en el chasis.


Procedí a instalarlo en un plato que luego se atornilla al Block del motor:




*Entiendo que es estéticamente incorrecto, pero es muy funcional, se puede variar el punto del salto de chispa, y si vamos al caso...no se ve! 

Una vez montado el plato con el Captor/Pick-up en el Block de la moto, normalmente las motos con Captor/Pick-up tienen un volante magnético que lleva una leva o "muesca" dependiendo si el CDI funciona con pulso positivo o negativo respectivamente, no sabría decir "como" o "porque" es así, pero es así..."El Gran Ducati" funciona con pulso positivo, dato adquirido por experiencia. 
Ahora el tema era que mi volante magnético carecía de dicha leva, el tema era que; comprar un volante y adaptarlo en tornería era un gasto importante...preguntándole a "El que mas sabe" encontré un muchacho que tenia motos de competición de 4 tiempos, en las cuales el modulo de encendido CDI tiene una curva de avance que funciona de acuerdo al largo de la leva en el volante (a mas larga, mas avance), lo que el hacia para agregar avance extra, y así ganar un par de RPM extras en alta, era *agregar material a la leva por medio de soldadura*, y ahí "me cerro" todo! así que busque en mi garage un "algo de metal", lo corte, lo lime y lo pegue con "la gotita" (ya se, ya se...se despego al mes, pero sirvió para probar! lo mejor es el Loctite)

Y así quedo la leva:




**Precaución a tener en cuenta: Esta leva debe ser pegada teniendo en cuenta el punto inicial del salto de chispa deseado, en mi caso unos 18° APMS (antes de punto muerto superior), de no ser así, el captor será excitado a "destiempo" provocando fallas y hasta averías graves en el motor. Se debe "buscar" el verdadero PMS con un comparador, y medir el avance inicial con un disco graduado, buscando el salto de chispa con lampara de puesta a punto/lampara estroboscopica.*


Una vez instalado el volante en la moto, se le dio la luz entre la leva y el núcleo del captor con una simple lima, *esta luz no debe exceder los 0,8mm para lograr excitar de manera correcta al Captor/Pick-up*

Luego de conectar todo, apretar todos los tornillos y chequear que todo este bien, llego la primera prueba:





Patee y patee y nada...estaba todo bien, pero no había chispa y ahí me di cuenta que no me tenia que meter con cosas que no entiendo, porque sabia que el problema estaba en el circuito, el resto es mecánica, es fácil y la entiendo, pero como iba a analizar el circuito si no entiendo nada?  

Ya resignado y muy, pero muy frustrado me senté en la PC y me "colgué" mirando el circuito...veía que había echo algo mal pero no sabia que era...hasta que veo el cable de masa ("masse" en blanco, en el esquema) y me doy cuenta que si "eso" esta conectado al cuadro/chassis de la moto, la energía "se escape por ahí" ya que los electrones y yo somos muy parecidos, a ninguno de los dos nos gusta el esfuerzo. (chiste, chiste  ) Era como un "pare" básicamente, así que al otro día "lo encare con el cuchillo entre los dientes", desconecte ese cable y...

Video:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=107224722788476&set=o.538302892855109&type=3

Muy contento :3, funciona perfecto, *como disparador (th1) fue usado un TIC116M* (*OJO con la "M" MUY IMPORTANTE, representa la tensión máxima de funcionamiento, el "D" es de 400v, el "M" de 600v, también sirven el "S" y el "N" de 700 y 800v respectivamente *ejemplo: TIC116S=disparador de 700v**) Fue probado con un TIC116D pero duro 2 días y se quemo, encontré el "problema de la letra" así que cambie de disparador y no se quemó mas! 


Bueno gente, como se habrán dado cuenta, me gusta escribir  , ojalá le sea útil a, aunque sea, una persona. Si son como yo que no entiendo nada, pero se dan maña y usan el sentido comun (y google :3 ) se puede!
Al día de la fecha ya pasaron 4 meses de mi batalla contra el Delco y sigo 1-0 a mi favor, y jugando de visitante!

_Como cierre de tema me gustaría agregar algo personal: Tengo varias ideas que no puedo concretar, si a alguien le sirven solo "las ideas" por ahí podemos hacer algo, entre varios, lo que mas me interesaría concretar es un proyecto de carburador "automático" (se auto-carbura) tengo una firme visión de como tendría que funcionar y porque tendría que funcionar, aparte arranque a tratar de entender lenguaje C, pero todavía no tengo nada, solo un diagrama en mi cabeza que parece simple, así que bueno...quizás el dia de mañana..._ 

Sin mas les dejo saludos a todos y si leíste hasta acá, sos un genio, sabelo...


----------



## laserfm

Bueno, bueno tu trabajo, la moto es una Yamaha RS 100 platinera o ¿me parece?


----------



## solaris8

jona2t
exelente trabajo, la verdad muy bueno!!

ahh y si funciona mejor!!!   



> Sin mas les dejo saludos a todos y si leíste hasta acá, *sos un genio*, sabelo...



eso ya lo sabia....


----------



## jona2t

laserfm dijo:


> Bueno, bueno tu trabajo, la moto es una Yamaha RS 100 platinera o ¿me parece?



gracias, en efecto, la moto es un RS125 modelo viejo, aca en argentina se llama RX125! muy buen ojo 



solaris8 dijo:


> jona2t
> exelente trabajo, la verdad muy bueno!!
> 
> ahh y si funciona mejor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> eso ya lo sabia....



Muchas gracias, en serio! en un tiempo voy a encarar el CDI Digital a ver que sale! un abrazo hermano, gracias por los comentarios


----------



## dmc

A ver... como comenzar...yo nunca he armado (personalmente) ni he colocado una plaqueta de este tipo, pero si me las han encargado (PCB), he visto armar y probarlas en motos de distintas cilindradas con éxito, eso si, después de un buen tiempo de trabajo y una dosis muy alta de renegadas. Como estos clientes ya son amigos, me trajeron una buena cantidad de circuitos de CDI, algunos clones chinos otros originales...en fin, bastantes (unos 35 o 40 circuitos) y al estudiarlos un poco,  muchos son muy similares, por lo que hice una placa "generica" muy parecida a la que aquí presentan, solo que con un capacitor (C4) y una resistencia (R6) de más, se que se usa para evitar ruidos eléctricos y que a veces no lo colocan, tiene además un fusible que por lo general lo puentean. Hice un PDF con el Plano, la lista de materiales e Impreso. 
El plano tiene el destino de las borneras, la lista de materiales tiene al lado del valor "original" los cambios que vi realizar para adaptar o mejorar el funcionamiento, según la cilindrada, las bobinas usadas y los tiristores utilizados, la única duda es el Diodo D1 (el que va en paralelo con el tiristor) en algunos circuitos aparece como en este y en otros está invertido (lo más lindo es que vi funcionar ambos casos).
Como dije en un principio, nunca la he armado ni colocado, se que funcionan y que a veces para que funcionen, hay que renegar un poco. Espero que le sirva  a alguien. Voy a ver si me doy tiempo y preparo un pdf con los circuitos que tengo. NO me comprometo en hacerlo rápido.


----------



## tatajara

muy buen aporte compañero ¡¡
otro cosa que me gustaría saber mas, es el sistema rotor interno, que vi barias veces usan un platino de fiat 128 y una batería, (sin usar el volante magnético)
saludos


----------



## jona2t

dmc dijo:


> A ver... como comenzar...yo nunca he armado (personalmente) ni he colocado una plaqueta de este tipo, pero si me las han encargado (PCB), he visto armar y probarlas en motos de distintas cilindradas con éxito, eso si, después de un buen tiempo de trabajo y una dosis muy alta de renegadas. Como estos clientes ya son amigos, me trajeron una buena cantidad de circuitos de CDI, algunos clones chinos otros originales...en fin, bastantes (unos 35 o 40 circuitos) y al estudiarlos un poco,  muchos son muy similares, por lo que hice una placa "generica" muy parecida a la que aquí presentan, solo que con un capacitor (C4) y una resistencia (R6) de más, se que se usa para evitar ruidos eléctricos y que a veces no lo colocan, tiene además un fusible que por lo general lo puentean. Hice un PDF con el Plano, la lista de materiales e Impreso.
> El plano tiene el destino de las borneras, la lista de materiales tiene al lado del valor "original" los cambios que vi realizar para adaptar o mejorar el funcionamiento, según la cilindrada, las bobinas usadas y los tiristores utilizados, la única duda es el Diodo D1 (el que va en paralelo con el tiristor) en algunos circuitos aparece como en este y en otros está invertido (lo más lindo es que vi funcionar ambos casos).
> Como dije en un principio, nunca la he armado ni colocado, se que funcionan y que a veces para que funcionen, hay que renegar un poco. Espero que le sirva  a alguien. Voy a ver si me doy tiempo y preparo un pdf con los circuitos que tengo. NO me comprometo en hacerlo rápido.



muy groso loco, gracias, a mas de uno le va servir! un abrazo.





tatajara dijo:


> muy buen aporte compañero ¡¡
> otro cosa que me gustaría saber mas, es el sistema rotor interno, que vi barias veces usan un platino de fiat 128 y una batería, (sin usar el volante magnético)
> saludos



gracias maestro, mira el tema de los rotores "caseros" yo te doy mi opinión personal (desde el punto de vista mecánico obvio): no sirve, 1ro y principal es punto de salto de chispa es fijo, no avanza ni atrasa en función de las RPM, y 2do tenes que modificar mucho la leva y el platino para que el mismo no rebote...en un motor de 8/9 krpm no hay problema, pero en un motor de 14/15 krpm? ni hablar en un morini libre que rozan las 18000 revoluciones por minuto...yo no lo haría y no lo recomiendo, es preferible comprar un rotor de "110 china" usado o quemado por muy poco dinero y cambiar el cdi por uno digital alimentado por baterías de 9v (hablo pura y exclusivamente del ámbito de la competición, el rotor interno en "la calle" es ilegal)


----------



## tatajara

gracias por la data ¡¡
no la idea es meterlo en un motor chico, zanella 50,70,80 o algún morini como desis ¡¡
saludos


----------



## jona2t

tatajara dijo:


> gracias por la data ¡¡
> no la idea es meterlo en un motor chico, zanella 50,70,80 o algún morini como desis ¡¡
> saludos



No es nada hermano, si te llevas bien con la electrónica digital esto es para vos: http://www.transmic.net/en/16628-v73.htm yo sin saber nada de nada ya casi lo termino, modifique la fuente de alimentación "a ojo" pero tiene que andar, es absolutamente genial desde todo punto de vista y muy versátil, me falta el componente "C5" (22nf 200v) y no lo puedo conseguir , cuando lo termine y lo pruebe, lo voy a agregar a este hilo así ya queda! por ahí entre todos se pueden hacer varias cosas mas !

De nuevo gracias a todos por comentar y ponerle interés, les comento que varias personas me han agregado a Facebook y por lo visto les ha servido la modificación, así que misión cumplida!


----------



## tatajara

jona2t dijo:


> No es nada hermano, si te llevas bien con la electrónica digital esto es para vos: http://www.transmic.net/en/16628-v73.htm yo sin saber nada de nada ya casi lo termino, modifique la fuente de alimentación "a ojo" pero tiene que andar, es absolutamente genial desde todo punto de vista y muy versátil, me falta el componente "C5" (22nf 200v) y no lo puedo conseguir , cuando lo termine y lo pruebe, lo voy a agregar a este hilo así ya queda! por ahí entre todos se pueden hacer varias cosas mas !
> 
> De nuevo gracias a todos por comentar y ponerle interés, les comento que varias personas me han agregado a Facebook y por lo visto les ha servido la modificación, así que misión cumplida!



huu eso es lo que quería hacer ¡¡ jajaja mi idea era hacer un cdi que uno lo pueda acomodar a gusto pero todo quedo en la nada por varios comentarios que me hicieron al respecto ¡¡
gracias de nuevo 
saludos


----------



## jona2t

tatajara dijo:


> huu eso es lo que quería hacer ¡¡ jajaja mi idea era hacer un cdi que uno lo pueda acomodar a gusto pero todo quedo en la nada por varios comentarios que me hicieron al respecto ¡¡
> gracias de nuevo
> saludos



no le des bola a los comentarios! hace un hilo con el proyecto y entre todos te ayudamos! (me incluyo porque te puedo ayudar con la parte mecánica, en lo que se refiere a "injertar" el cdi casero a tu moto) yo me copo y lo retomo a proyecto si me ayudan, tengo unos esquemas echos y los podría subir, hay que pasarlos a pcb nomas, no esta tan violento el proyecto y tiene mucha mucha ganancia, no solo del lado de la potencia, sino que del consumo y la durabilidad del motor...ojala salga algo, abrazo.


----------



## tatajara

vamos a ver entonces ¡¡ es lindo para hacer pruebas a los motores y meter mano jejeje 
subilos los diagramas que mal no vienen
para que crear otro tema si esta este, después se pierde todo y es confuciuon mejor todo en uno jeje 
saludos


----------



## tatajara

estoy aca de nuevo jejeje
a ver si me pueden ayudar, estoy preparando una zanella para picadas (ya les voy a traer fotos) jajaja y la idea es meterle un encendido rotor interno, estuve buscando un poco y no encontré mucho, mas de todo para guarme. en fin quería encontrar un plano o algo asi con algunas indicaciones, alguien cuenta con esta info ?
saludos y gracias


----------



## hure68

jona2t dijo:


> no le des bola a los comentarios! Hace un hilo con el proyecto y entre todos te ayudamos! (me incluyo porque te puedo ayudar con la parte mecánica, en lo que se refiere a "injertar" el cdi casero a tu moto) yo me copo y lo retomo a proyecto si me ayudan, tengo unos esquemas echos y los podría subir, hay que pasarlos a pcb nomas, no esta tan violento el proyecto y tiene mucha mucha ganancia, no solo del lado de la potencia, sino que del consumo y la durabilidad del motor...ojala salga algo, abrazo.



hey tengo una piaggio ape tm (motocarro 2 tiempo*S*)... Lo que pasa que me dicen que lo que no funciona es la centralita electronica(ya la bus*QU*e hasta de las piedras a*QU*i en mexico y no hay nada)...... Al parecer es igual a la que esta en el diagrama,,,,, si la armo si funcionara no varia el voltaje o algo.... S*A*l*U*d*O*s....


----------



## jona2t

hure68 dijo:


> hey tengo una piaggio ape tm (motocarro 2 tiempo*S*)... Lo que pasa que me dicen que lo que no funciona es la centralita electronica(ya la bus*QU*e hasta de las piedras a*QU*i en mexico y no hay nada)...... Al parecer es igual a la que esta en el diagrama,,,,, si la armo si funcionara no varia el voltaje o algo.... S*A*l*U*d*O*s....




No señor, no varia en nada, podes fabricas esto tranquilo y te aseguro que va a funcionar excelente, técnicamente hay que tener cuidado con los voltajes de las bobinas de baja, pero prácticamente anda con cualquier bobina, siempre y cuando el volante motor sea tetra-polar y la disposición de las bobinas sea en "medialuna", con estatores en forma de estrella no esta probado, no conozco tu moto y no se como es, pero sea como sea algo vamos a encontrar para que la arregles, estoy a disposición.
Al muchacho del CDI digital: te pido disculpas, me re colgué, ya me voy a poner las pilas y voy a subir todo y empezar a fabricarlo, estoy por comprar una "110" que la voy a usar de chanchito de indias para probar varias modificaciones, tanto mecánicas como eléctricas, en las cuales están comprendidas el CDI digital programable artesanal.


----------



## hure68

jona2t dijo:


> No señor, no varia en nada, podes fabricas esto tranquilo y te aseguro que va a funcionar excelente, técnicamente hay que tener cuidado con los voltajes de las bobinas de baja, pero prácticamente anda con cualquier bobina, siempre y cuando el volante motor sea tetra-polar y la disposición de las bobinas sea en "medialuna", con estatores en forma de estrella no esta probado, no conozco tu moto y no se como es, pero sea como sea algo vamos a encontrar para que la arregles, estoy a disposición.
> Al muchacho del CDI digital: te pido disculpas, me re colgué, ya me voy a poner las pilas y voy a subir todo y empezar a fabricarlo, estoy por comprar una "110" que la voy a usar de chanchito de indias para probar varias modificaciones, tanto mecánicas como eléctricas, en las cuales están comprendidas el CDI digital programable artesanal.



mira ya me lo fabrique ahora solo falta probarlo...... y esas son las piezas haber quien me puede echar la mano.....


----------



## jona2t

hure68 dijo:


> mira ya me lo fabrique ahora solo falta probarlo...... y esas son las piezas haber quien me puede echar la mano.....



te quedo genial! que es exactamente lo necesitas saber?


----------



## hure68

jona2t dijo:


> te quedo genial! que es exactamente lo necesitas saber?



ya lo coloque y por mas intentos no funciono..... que haria mal.... cheque voltajes de las bobinas del volante magnetico y me da el cable verde 40 volts(segun entendi este va al regulador que lo convierte en corriente directa y carga la bateria).... y el cable rojo 1 volts(este es el de sincronizacion,,, para que mande la señal de la chispa es como el captor)..... no sabes si estan bien esos voltajes.......


----------



## jona2t

hure68 dijo:


> ya lo coloque y por mas intentos no funciono..... que haria mal.... cheque voltajes de las bobinas del volante magnetico y me da el cable verde 40 volts(segun entendi este va al regulador que lo convierte en corriente directa y carga la bateria).... y el cable rojo 1 volts(este es el de sincronizacion,,, para que mande la señal de la chispa es como el captor)..... no sabes si estan bien esos voltajes.......



y la bobina de alimentacion del cdi cuanto tira?


----------



## hure68

jona2t dijo:


> y la bobina de alimentacion del cdi cuanto tira?



es ese el cable verde alimenta el cdi..... dice que max 350 (pero cuando le doy marca apenas alcanza unos 40volts de CA)..... estube viendo el manual de la moto y creo que en la bibina de sincronizacion me debe de dar una resistenciaen homs el embobinado de 17 a 9 homs y le medi y apenas me da 4 homs creo ahi esta el detalle lo tengo que embobinar con ese valor...


----------



## Venelectron

Mide el voltaje en el condensador, debe estar en unos 50 voltios, este voltaje ya es suficiente para generar chispa que scr esta usando yo uso el ECG5457 tiene una puerta bastante sensible...SALUDOS


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Mide el voltaje en el condensador, debe estar en unos 50 voltios, este voltaje ya es suficiente para generar chispa que scr esta usando yo uso el ECG5457 tiene una puerta bastante sensible...SALUDOS



C106MG eso dice las letritas pero yo le pedi como TIC106m ok...y el voltaje que sale de ahí es 29 Volts CA..... ¿ Que necesito para aumentarlo o cómo le hago ? Saludos...


----------



## jona2t

hure68 dijo:


> es ese el cable verde alimenta el cdi..... dice que max 350 (pero cuando le doy marca apenas alcanza unos 40volts de CA)..... estube viendo el manual de la moto y creo que en la bibina de sincronizacion me debe de dar una resistenciaen homs el embobinado de 17 a 9 homs y le medi y apenas me da 4 homs creo ahi esta el detalle lo tengo que embobinar con ese valor...



claro, debe estar mala la bobina...


----------



## hure68

jona2t dijo:


> claro, debe estar mala la bobina...



entonces embobino a que me de 9 homs para ver si aumenta el voltaje o que onda


----------



## Venelectron

Las cosas no se hacen asi tan de prisa,  la bobina pick up no realiza una labor de potencia por tanto es el ultimo dispositivo del que sospecho, dice tener voltaje a.c. en el condensador esto no puedr ser ya que los diodos la convierten en d.c. a menos que el diodo este malo



Normalmente las pruebas a estos modulos las realizo en mi mesa de trabajo, alimento el modulo con un transformador 120 -120 y una bobina pickup normal al tocar con un destornillador el pick up se presenta chispa y el condensador se carga  a unos 170 voltios d.c.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Las cosas no se hacen asi tan de prisa,  la bobina pick up no realiza una labor de potencia por tanto es el ultimo dispositivo del que sospecho, dice tener voltaje a.c. en el condensador esto no puedr ser ya que los diodos la convierten en d.c. a menos que el diodo este malo
> 
> 
> 
> Normalmente las pruebas a estos modulos las realizo en mi mesa de trabajo, alimento el modulo con un transformador 120 -120 y una bobina pickup normal al tocar con un destornillador el pick up se presenta chispa y el condensador se carga  a unos 170 voltios d.c.



ok mira te mando la imagen de como es como estoy haciendo la medicion haber que es lo que esta fallando......y pues el voltaje que me manda es de corriente alterna ahi en el copacitor y es ahi mismo donde instalo la bobina de AT


----------



## Venelectron

Tu sistema puede llevar una  bobina de suzuki fr 80 adapte esta a mi suzuki 125 y quedo muy bien, el circuito es mas sencillo y no requiere bobina pick up, la misma bobina vaa da el tiempo lo que hay que hacer es girar el plato para ajustar el tiempo,  su bobina pickup actual es original? Este era el tiempo original de ese motor  ?


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Tu sistema puede llevar una  bobina de suzuki fr 80 adapte esta a mi suzuki 125 y quedo muy bien, el circuito es mas sencillo y no requiere bobina pick up, la misma bobina vaa da el tiempo lo que hay que hacer es girar el plato para ajustar el tiempo,  su bobina pickup actual es original? Este era el tiempo original de ese motor  ?



si todo es original no se le ha modificado en nada.... oye y los  voltajes que debe de dar las bobinas de carga del condensador y la bobina de sincronizacion esos deben de ser en CA.... cuando voltaje deben de dar antes del cdi (circuito)asi en marcha sin arrancar motor no tienes el dato... slds


te digo por que aqui en mexico va a ser dificil conseguir la bobina de la suzuki fr80 para adaptarsela esta medio dificil no hay ya pura italika....


----------



## Venelectron

Mira el voltaje minimo que yo exijo a los sistemas son 50 voltios d.c.sobre el condensador, y la bobina pickup he usado diferentes y casi todas me han funcionado, yo exijo aqui unos 150 omhios sin embargo esto no quiere decir que una resistencia inferior no pueda trabajar, ya que si tiene un buen iman lo que importa aqui es el voltaje que dispare el scr, haz lo que digo si no tienes transformador consigue un bombillo de 25 vatios de filamento y lo colocas en serie para asi alimentar el modulo y con un tester se realizan las mediciones para saber donde esta la falla...SALUDOS


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Mira el voltaje minimo que yo exijo a los sistemas son 50 voltios d.c.sobre el condensador, y la bobina pickup he usado diferentes y casi todas me han funcionado, yo exijo aqui unos 150 omhios sin embargo esto no quiere decir que una resistencia inferior no pueda trabajar, ya que si tiene un buen iman lo que importa aqui es el voltaje que dispare el scr, haz lo que digo si no tienes transformador consigue un bombillo de 25 vatios de filamento y lo colocas en serie para asi alimentar el modulo y con un tester se realizan las mediciones para saber donde esta la falla...SALUDOS



haber si entendi bien con el foco de 25 lo conecto en serie con el modulo.... simulando la energia que me da la bobina del magneto.... y como disparo el scr si no tengo el pick up lo trae en la ota bobina del magneto???????? tiene face o msn ?


----------



## Venelectron

Es correcto la corriente del bombillo es la misma que mandaria la moto en su bobina Vaa, es una corriente alterna, no te preocupes por el disparo, ya llegaremos alli de momento es importante tener los mas de 150 voltios en el condensador, debes tener cuidado si no usas el transformador aislador ya que la linea llega directo a tu mano...HAZ UNA COSA CADA VEZ Y TODO ESTARA COMPLETAMENTE HECHO...envio de una tableta y no me deja escribir en el chat.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Es correcto la corriente del bombillo es la misma que mandaria la moto en su bobina Vaa, es una corriente alterna, no te preocupes por el disparo, ya llegaremos alli de momento es importante tener los mas de 150 voltios en el condensador, debes tener cuidado si no usas el transformador aislador ya que la linea llega directo a tu mano...HAZ UNA COSA CADA VEZ Y TODO ESTARA COMPLETAMENTE HECHO...envio de una tableta y no me deja escribir en el chat.



oye y si en mi linea de casa es de 110volt CA... no puedo conectar el modulo directamente para alimentarlo......y ya usar un transformador 110/5 volts CA para darle los pulsos (simulando el captor) y probar si esta cargando el condensador bien.........


----------



## Venelectron

De alguna manera requieres un amortiguador,  en la moto la bobina Vaa realiza la funcion en casa el bombillo lo haria ,lo de los 5 voltios podria funcionar no he realizado pruebas asi,  normalmente he usado una pila aa 1.5 voltios.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> De alguna manera requieres un amortiguador,  en la moto la bobina Vaa realiza la funcion en casa el bombillo lo haria ,lo de los 5 voltios podria funcionar no he realizado pruebas asi,  normalmente he usado una pila aa 1.5 voltios.



Ok, por lo pronto deja hago esa medición, conecto en serie el módulo con el foco y mido a cuantos Volts carga el capacitor..... deja lo hago y te digo como me fue .....

Ya lo conecté a mi línea con un foco (de 60 Watts por que de 25 ya no venden donde vivo) en serie.......... y no prendió el foco....... medí el voltaje que llega al capacitor y se carga hasta a 160 VDC......y  en media la CA ahí mismo subía y bajaba y daba picos hasta de 150 Volts..... ¿Cómo ahí que pasa?


----------



## Venelectron

El voltaje es correcto, ahora coloque la bobina a la salida del modulo.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> El voltaje es correcto, ahora coloque la bobina a la salida del modulo.



ok la coloco y va a dar chispa el conectarla o que onda como voy a provocar la chispa o que va ha hacer.... slds


----------



## Venelectron

No debe pasar nada,  el voltaje debe permanecer invariable sobre el condensador, de no ser asi tendria fuga el scr...ahora si puede alimentar la entrada pick para provocar la chispa, coloque un alambre a massa y este a unos seis milimetros de la punta de alto voltaje la chispa debe verse.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> No debe pasar nada,  el voltaje debe permanecer invariable sobre el condensador, de no ser asi tendria fuga el scr...ahora si puede alimentar la entrada pick para provocar la chispa, coloque un alambre a massa y este a unos seis milimetros de la punta de alto voltaje la chispa debe verse.



ok eso lo entendi pero como provoco la chispa......


----------



## Venelectron

En la entrada pick up coloca el positivo de una pila 1.5 voltios, al tocar el nagativo de la pila a masa debe haber chispa


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> En la entrada pick up coloca el positivo de una pila 1.5 voltios, al tocar el nagativo de la pila a masa debe haber chispa



ok deja lo intento (con la pila no importa que sea CD..... por que de la bobina del magneto el pick da CA)y lo de los voltajes esta bien da 150 volts cd.... cuando conecto la bobina se mantiene.....ahora solo falta que de chispa.....


----------



## hure68

hure68 dijo:


> ok deja lo intento (con la pila no importa que sea CD..... por que de la bobina del magneto el pick da CA)y lo de los voltajes esta bien da 150 volts cd.... cuando conecto la bobina se mantiene.....ahora solo falta que de chispa.....




y a que no sabes  que no hace nada nada.....

le doy el pulso ahi donde va el cable de sinronizacion de pick uo..... que sale del volante magnetico y no hace nada.... puse el multimetro para medir el voltaje en el capacitor y tmb no hace nada al darle el pulso...como vez


----------



## Venelectron

Ok ya va dejame revisar el circuito para ver si este no activa con la pila,  yo uso la pilita en modulos de katana viejo y funciona bien,  en otros uso un distribuidor ford y al girar tengo chispa



Ok coloca el negativo de la pilita a masa y con el positivo toca la resistencia de 470 omhios en la punta que va al condensadorcito, deberia presentarse la chispa


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Ok ya va dejame revisar el circuito para ver si este no activa con la pila,  yo uso la pilita en modulos de katana viejo y funciona bien,  en otros uso un distribuidor ford y al girar tengo chispa
> 
> 
> 
> Ok coloca el negativo de la pilita a masa y con el positivo toca la resistencia de 470 omhios en la punta que va al condensadorcito, deberia presentarse la chispa



ok es para darle energia al gate del tiristor verdad... haber deja miro asi..





			
				hure68 dijo:
			
		

> ok es para darle energia al gate del tiristor verdad... haber deja miro asi..



ya lo hice asi como me dijiste y solo prende el foco que pongo en serie con el circuito pero no da chispa....y coloque el tester y el capacitor descarga el voltaje cuando le doy energia....


----------



## Venelectron

Prende el foco, esto quiere decir que el scr esta trabajando ahora debe probar la bobina, estar seguro que este buena,  la chispa debe presentarse. Para probar la bobina use un trozo de cable, toque el anodo del scr a masa,  al hacer esto debe haber chispa.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Prende el foco, esto quiere decir que el scr esta trabajando ahora debe probar la bobina, estar seguro que este buena,  la chispa debe presentarse. Para probar la bobina use un trozo de cable, toque el anodo del scr a masa,  al hacer esto debe haber chispa.



ok la bobina de alta es nueva.... ok puenteo el anodo (creo es la patita 2 osea la de enmedio) del tiristor a masa,,,, deha la pruebo y te digo.....

oye y si es eso la bobina es nueva puedo ir a cambiarla pero como pido la bobina nueva.....o que especificacion o de que capacidad o como se piden...slds..


----------



## Venelectron

Bueno la bobina conveniente es la de condensador descarga, si la pides asi es probable que el vendedor no entienda,  yo la conozco porque su resistencia de primario no llega a un omhio, por numero de pieza no lo se, quien tenga catalogo podria decirle.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Bueno la bobina conveniente es la de condensador descarga, si la pides asi es probable que el vendedor no entienda,  yo la conozco porque su resistencia de primario no llega a un omhio, por numero de pieza no lo se, quien tenga catalogo podria decirle.



ya le puentie masa al anodo .... y lo que hace es que prende el foco tmb.... chispa no da.....te mando foto.... mido la resistencia de la bobina primaria o que onda que hago





			
				hure68 dijo:
			
		

> ya le puentie masa al anodo .... y lo que hace es que prende el foco tmb.... chispa no da.....te mando foto.... mido la resistencia de la bobina primaria o que onda que hago



mira medi las resistencias de la bobina de alta y esos son los valores....... del cable de la bujia ala masa da 3.25 k ohms......(aqui no importa de que lado haga la medicion)

y de la patita(donde conecto la salida del modulo) a la masa son 237.4 k ohms..... (esto con la terminal neg del tester en la patita...y la terminal pos en la masa del tester por que al reves no me da ningun valor)


----------



## Venelectron

Toma un micro switch de esos de tres pines que tienen una palanquita y cuando uno presiona la palanquita suena click , sus pines vienen marcados n.c. n.o. y c. Coloca un diodo de un amperio, 1N4007  su anodo al bombillo, su catodo pegalo al punto n.c. del microswitch,  el punto c. del microswitch pega un condensador de poliester de 2 uF. 400 voltios, la otra punta del condensador al neutro y al punto n.o. pega el positivo de la bobina, el negativo de la bobina va al neutro, acerca la punta de alto voltaje al neutro y cada vez que acciones la palanca debe ver una chispa, ya tienes un probador de bobinas.



No habia visto el mensaje con los datos que mediste, una bobina de chispa con un primario de mas de 5 omhios es imposible tu bobina puede estar mal o tu tester mentir verifica esto.


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Toma un micro switch de esos de tres pines que tienen una palanquita y cuando uno presiona la palanquita suena click , sus pines vienen marcados n.c. n.o. y c. Coloca un diodo de un amperio, 1N4007  su anodo al bombillo, su catodo pegalo al punto n.c. del microswitch,  el punto c. del microswitch pega un condensador de poliester de 2 uF. 400 voltios, la otra punta del condensador al neutro y al punto n.o. pega el positivo de la bobina, el negativo de la bobina va al neutro, acerca la punta de alto voltaje al neutro y cada vez que acciones la palanca debe ver una chispa, ya tienes un probador de bobinas.
> 
> 
> 
> No habia visto el mensaje con los datos que mediste, una bobina de chispa con un primario de mas de 5 omhios es imposible tu bobina puede estar mal o tu tester mentir verifica esto.



ok deja verifico bien.... bueno creo el modulo ya lo superamos si esta funcionando no.....ahora solo falta la bobina creo yo..... dejame consigo otro tester y te digo va...slds


----------



## hure68

hure68 dijo:


> ok deja verifico bien.... bueno creo el modulo ya lo superamos si esta funcionando no.....ahora solo falta la bobina creo yo..... dejame consigo otro tester y te digo va...slds



ya cheque y me da esos valores...... me puedes echar la mano para la bobina...... alguna que le quede a ese  modulo.... slds..


----------



## Venelectron

Cualquier bobina de moto que use modulo descarga capacitiva le funcionara, pidele al vendedor que recomiende una y te llevas el tester, le mides el primario si tiene menos de un omhio me quedaria con esa


----------



## hure68

Venelectron dijo:


> Cualquier bobina de moto que use modulo descarga capacitiva le funcionara, pídele al vendedor que recomiende una y te llevas el tester, le mides el primario si tiene menos de un ohm me quedaría con esa



Oye, el módulo ya quedó bien, verdad, ahora nomás la bobina.

Ahora consigo la bobina....... yo creo que hasta el lunes que salga a la ciudad por que aquí donde vivo no venden nada así....

Hola, ya logré sacar chispa... cambié un capacitor y ahora si da chispa cuando puenteo con la pila......ahora creo yo falta probarlo en la moto.

Lo puse y si funciona, si prende la moto pero le tengo que acelerar a fondo para que se mantenga, pero como que avienta chispitas de gasolina por el carburador.... ya quitamos el carburador y se limpio y sigue igual.... que podría ser... no puede influir el cdi lo que pasa es que como no encontré unos capacitores del diagrama le puse unos de otro valor...


----------



## jona2t

Por lo poco que entiendo de lo que hice, C3 y C2 manejan el atraso del punto en función de las rpm (esos condensadores tardan x tiempo en cargarse, a mas rpm el motor tarda menos en completar los 360° de un ciclo pero los capacitores se siguen cargando a la misma velocidad, lo que genera un atraso en el salto de chispa) si cambiaste alguno de los 2 valores puede que el motor falle.

Ya que paso, les comento, estoy proximo a probar un CDI digital programable de 720° de carga (para 4 tiempos monocilindrico) quiza haga un post cuando lo termine de probar, saludos. (el circuito es el de transmic modificado)


----------



## cristiantuerca

Hace mucho no veo un aporte así jona2t, me pongo de pie y te aplaudo! jajjaja 

Me sirven de mucho tus experiencias porque yo estoy estudiando un poco el tema de los cdi para fabricar uno programable, como el que vos estás preparando de la página transmic.net (estoy leyendo esa misma página). Así que cuando tengas tus experiencias con ese, espero tu post.

P/D: no entendí por qué cortaste el cable de masa? si lo cortas queda el circuito sin masa?


----------



## jona2t

cristiantuerca dijo:


> Hace mucho no veo un aporte así jona2t, me pongo de pie y te aplaudo! jajjaja
> 
> Me sirven de mucho tus experiencias porque yo estoy estudiando un poco el tema de los cdi para fabricar uno programable, como el que vos estás preparando de la página transmic.net (estoy leyendo esa misma página). Así que cuando tengas tus experiencias con ese, espero tu post.
> 
> P/D: no entendí por qué cortaste el cable de masa? si lo cortas queda el circuito sin masa?



genial loco, te agradezco y te felicito por lo que estas haciendo, al final termine rediseñando el cdi de transmic porque pretendo simplificarlo, es similar y el software es prácticamente el mismo, solo que no es mas programable, solo digital, y es solo una placa temporizadora y no un cdi completo, el cable de masa ese esta mal el diseño, o por lo menos eso entiendo yo, si lo mandas a masa es lo mismo que el "pare", el cdi tiene que hacer masa en la rosca de la bujia a través de la bobina de alta, sino la chispa nunca saltaría, a mi me costo un toque entenderlo, pero es sentido comun: la chispa se genera en la bobina de baja, pero el circuito se completa entre el catodo y el anodo de la bujia, sino la corriente se iria a masa antes de ionizar 1mm de aire saturado de combustible, simplemente porque cuesta menos trabajo. Espero no equivocarme, yo no analice y asi lo entendi por cuenta propia, saludos y gracias de nuevo che, exitos.


----------



## elektrocom

yona2  armaste y funciona el cdi de transmic  y o estoy viendo en la pagina y voy a hacer alguno digital , pero como tengo una gilera G1 , ando buscando la curva del avance , vos que curva le pusiste a no se que moto donde probaste



para una 110cc  vos le pusiste esta curva

de donde sos cristian tuerca,  no se si lo probaste al cdi de transmic.com


----------



## jona2t

hola loco, escribí un re choclo y se me borro, así que voy de nuevo..:

El tema de las curvas de avance es así (te cuento por arriba porque es medio complejo):

Los motores del tipo Otto de 4 tiempos (combustión interna, pistones convencionales) logran la eficiencia máxima cuando el pico de presión dentro de la cámara de combustión se genera a 10° pasado el punto muerto superior (de aquí en adelante: PPMS). Para que esto sea posible hay que tener en cuenta 4 factores:

1ro lo mas fácil; desde que el captor/pick-up genera el pulso que dispara el cdi hasta que se genera el salto de chispa en la bujía hay un delay (de aquí en adelante: delay del sistema de ignición)

2do: cuando la chispa salta dentro de la cámara de combustión, la mezcla aire/combustible (de aquí en adelante: Mezcla) no se quema en su totalidad al unisono, la temperatura generada por la chispa en si es suficiente solo para encender la Mezcla cercana a la misma generando un fenómeno conocido como "frente de flama", este frente de flama viaja por la cámara a una cierta velocidad que depende del tipo de combustible (volatilidad y un par mas de factores, no se mucho de química...). A su paso, el frente de flama, va desencadenando la combustión de la mezcla alejándose de la fuente de calor, *en criollo: la chispa hace un fueguito cerca de la bujia, este fueguito se va expandiendo y quemando todo a su paso hasta que no hay nada que quemar.*

3ro: la velocidad del frente de flama se ve afectada por la carga del motor, a mayor carga mayor velocidad en el frente de flama por consecuente la combustión se concreta antes.

y 4to: al aumentar las rpm del motor el pistón llega a los 10° PPMS cada vez mas rápido pero la velocidad del frente de flama sigue siendo la misma, así que la combustión se atrasa.

resumiendo: la curva de avance se genera teniendo en cuenta el Delay del sistema de ignición, el tipo de combustible y la velocidad de frente de flama que el mismo proporcione, la carga del motor y las rpm del mismo, todo para que la combustión logre su pico de presión a 10° pasado el punto muerto superior en fase de combustión, hasta acá todo teoría, ahora...como se calcula todo esto y se aplica en la practica? la respuesta es simple: "no se puede".
Prácticamente todo en la vida se puede poner en números, pero hay casos como este, que la practica es mucho mas fácil y PRACTICA (valga la redundancia...) que la teoría, cuando se cumple este temita de la presión máxima a 10° PPMS pasa algo interesante, el motor genera su potencia máxima (olvidemos el resto de los factores, como carburación, puesta a punto de distribución, etc...hablemos solo del encendido obviamente) así que el motor se pone en un banco de pruebas, se hacen unas pruebas para tener una referencia con una curva base y de ahi se afina hasta obtener buenos resultados (buenos resultado = mayor potencia que las pruebas base) en una gama amplia de rpm, se chequean síntomas como detonación, exceso de temperatura, etc y voila...

yo se que no era la respuesta que querías, pero es la respuesta real...si alguien te dice "dale X grados de avance" a ojo, te esta chamuyando...

Abrazo.



Les dejo una consulta, a ver si me pueden ayudar, estoy tratando de disminuir el consumo de este circuito: 
http://www.transmic.net/16628_v7/sch_cdi16628_v7.pdf

La idea es sacar los diodos LED D1 y D2...la pregunta es: es posible, simplemente, sacarlos y listo? o hay que modificar las resistencias o algo?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## elektrocom

Hola jona , te comento ahora que veo que vas a hacer el cdi para probar en una 110cc , tengo un amigo que prepara mores de 110 cc parakarting , y me pidio que le haga un cdi para probarlo en los karting , tiene banco de prueba para ver como rinde el cdi y hacer reformas en la curva del avance , calculo que voy a probar con el soft de 110cc de honda que figura en la pagina y despues ver que pasa o preguntarle a el que opina de esa curva , estamos en contacto , por lo que vi , en el circuito esos diodos que vos queres sacar no influenciarian en nada en el circuito solamente son de testeo del cdi , podes sacarlos sin problemas , saludos


----------



## jona2t

Genial, gracias por tu respuesta locura!

Mira si te podes meter a ayudar al preparador que comentas, ni lo dudes...hacele el CDI que quiera y usale el banco y los desarrollos de las curvas que es lo mas importante! 

Hay que seguir laburando hasta, algun dia, hacer un circuito propio! seria genial :3.

Con respecto a los LED yo pienso igual que vos, el D1 estoy segurisimo que se puede sacar, y el D2 simplemente prende la luz cuando se envia un pulso al trigger T1 que es el que dispara el CDI.

Vos sabes que aca donde estoy yo se me complica conseguir el C5 (22n 200v) tengo uno similar, espero que ande igual!

Dejo otra consulta: C5 es el capacitor que usa el CDI para almacenar la energia generada por la bobina primaria (bobina de baja), mi duda es: si duplico el tiempo de carga de la bobina, tengo que duplicar el volaje o la capacidad del capacitor?

Saludos.


----------



## BorisDruetta

Maestro, en el primer encendido cómo hiciste sin conectar el cable de masa? Dónde lo conectaste porque tenés que conectarla si o si a la masa en algún lado.


----------



## jona2t

BorisDruetta dijo:


> Maestro en el primer encendido como hiciste sin conectar el cable de masa? donde lo conectaste porq tenes que conectarla si o si a la masa en algun lado



el diodo D1: el catodo va a masa y el anodo a la bobina de ignicion, el circuito se cierra en la bujia sino la chispa no salta, por lo menos asi lo entiendo yo y asi funciona.


----------



## torres.electronico

dmc dijo:


> A ver... como comenzar...yo nunca he armado (personalmente) ni he colocado una plaqueta de este tipo, pero si me las han encargado (PCB), he visto ...



Hola, esta mal el PCB.... Justo tengo una amigazo con documento Cordobé que lo esta armando y... se dio cuenta que el fusible esta mal colocado, entre otras cosas (el patillaje del tiristor) 



Saludos


----------



## jona2t

Próximo a probar: programable con lampara incorporada, máximo 800v, modo wasted spark o secuencial, se dispara con pick-up magnético, sensor hall, u óptico, pinta lindo, ojala funcione...

Gracias a todos los que me dieron una mano.


----------



## elektrocom

hola. ese es el ciruto de microdevice o algo asi me parece que tiene un pic , yo tengo listo el de transmic pero todavia no tube tiempo de ponerme a probarlo , primero con el probador de CDI de transmic, que todavia no lo termine de armar, asi lo pruebo antes de poner en la moto, comenta como anda ese, y que curva de avance usaste, y en que moto.


----------



## jpmchino

Hola , buenas a todos llegue tarde , tengo un encendido ducati que solo tiene 2 conectares machos , quería saber si el circuito es igual al que aquí esta ?


----------



## laserfm

¿Te refieres al de las Zanellas con dos bobinas y que tienen dos cables uno verde y uno amarillo?


----------



## xavi betanzo

Hola soy de México, estamos reparando una Carabela 200 de 2 tiempos  y la idea es cambiarle el sistema de encendido por uno electrónico,  hace meses un amigo le hizo ésto a una moto igual y le pusieron un cdi que no usa sensor o bobina captora ,  solo rebobinaron la bobina de baja y esa misma manda el pulso.  ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con el diagrama o un poco de información ?

Vi algunos diagramas en la info que subieron pero no se si éste cdi me pueda servir , yo vi funcionar uno parecido muy sencillo y sin sensor. Ojalá pudieran ayudarme, de antemano les agradezco :


----------



## wilson caitano

Hola como están?
Una consulta :  en un volante de 4 polos, si bobinamos la captora sobre la bobina de carga tenemos 2 chispas por cada vuelta, una en el PMS y otra en el PMI.
Que se hace para evitar que se produzca esa chispa cuando el pistón está en el PMI?
Pasa algo si lo dejamos así?
Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Hay motores de autos que la chispa las hace de a dos cilindros (de un minimo de 3 cilindros en total), y los hacen en ambos sentidos, osea sobre lo logico PMS y en el otro que está en el PMI, y asi funcionan...
No creo que tengas mayores problemas.


----------



## wilson caitano

Muchas gracias, mi moto es una vieja Suzuki F70 de 1972 que estoy restaurando.
Es un motor de 2 tiempos y le voy a hacer un  cdi pero mi duda era que no fuera a hacer explosiones cuando el piston este en el PMI


----------



## Scooter

No soy experto en motores y a lo mejor que equivoco pero NO, no va a funcionar.
Yo creo que con suerte no irá. Y con mala suerte romperás algo.

Al contrario que un 4T, un 2T nunca está vacío el cilindro por lo que puede explotar en cualquier momento, puede incluso girar al revés si adelantas el encendido.

No es que sea experto en motores pero 2T ≠4T

Si no me equivoco, en un 4T de  la chispa SIEMPRE  se hace pistón arriba, en un caso está al final de la compresión para empezar la explosión que es lo que queremos que pase y en el otro caso está al final del escape principio de la admisión que nos da igual la chispa porque el pistón está vacío. De todos modos "nos da igual" es un poco falso. Yo prefiero hacer chispa cuando es. Estoy gastando bujía, bobina, transistor etc el doble de lo que necesito solo por la vagancia de ahorrarme un transistor. Así yo ahorro al hacer el encendido y gasta el dueño del coche toda su vida....
En cualquier caso en un 4T una chispa pistón bajo en un caso sería el final de la expansión de la explosión, que daría "lo mismo" y en el otro al final de la admisión que NO DARÍA lo mismo, porque estaría el pistón lleno de aire y combustible, eso sí, a baja presión, pero explotaría contra el cigüeñal porque está ya a tope. O se quemaría parcialmente o cualquier cosa no deseable.

Así que prueba a ver si va la moto con dos chispas, pero me apuesto un café a que no va o la rompes.
No apuesto más que no me gusta el juego, y no soy experto en motores.


----------



## DJ T3

wilson caitano dijo:


> Es un motor de 2 tiempos





Scooter dijo:


> 2T ≠4T





Scooter dijo:


> Al contrario que un 4T, un 2T nunca está vacío el cilindro por lo que puede explotar en cualquier momento, puede incluso girar al revés si adelantas el encendido.


Creo que si hubiese aclarado mejor...
Pero como dice @Scooter , en un 2 tiempos no lo haria jamas, entre todo el ciclo, siempre está lleno de combustible y gases inflamables.
El 4 tiempo, lo que se hace es como comenta Scooter, mientras uno está en la etapa de compresion total (PMS con todo el combustible comprimido), el otro piston que recibe la chispa está en la ultima etapa (tambien PMS quitando toda la quema del combustible, osea el escape).
Aunque no me gusta esa idea, ya que incluso los gases del escape pueden encenderse, sirve para ahorrar componentes.
Yo lo que haria seria controlar bien cada chispa. Si el 2 tiempos tiene 2 cilindros, pondria un CDI por cada cilindro, o algun CDI que pueda controlar 2 bobinas (no los he visto jamas).

Por cierto, cuando dice que bobinas la captora, y hablas de una segunda chispa. A qué te referis?
La captora solo hace eso, capta el momento donde pasan los imanes sobre el bobinado para saber dónde está el piston, pero no genera (o no deberia generar) chispas, si asi lo hiciese, se deberia replantear el bobinado, o añadir alguna resistencia de potencia para que la carga no quede libre...

PD: Tampoco se de mecanica, asi como de muchas cosas, pero me gusta, lo miro, lo leo, lo estudio, y lo entiendo.


----------



## Scooter

Es que hizo dos preguntas de lo mismo en dos hilos.
En uno dijo 2T y en el otro no:
*


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/normas-del-foro-2-4.172887/
		

*


----------



## wilson caitano

Si, no me di cuenta, pensé que era el mismo, perdón...
El asunto es asi: ya sea colocando una bobina captadora en el exterior del volante o dentro del mismo , del mismo modo que bobinando unas cuantas vueltas sobre la bobina de carga , como el magneto tiene 4 polos , obtengo 2 pulsos por cada vuelta del cigueñal. 
Este volante tambien induce por el lado de afuera ,no está aislado magneticamente hacia el exterior por lo que si arrimo cualquier bobina me va a generar los  2 pulsos por vuelta.
Mi intencion es eliminar los platinos y hacerle un encendido electronico ya sea a transistores o por descarga capacitiva y no se como hacer para eliminar el segundo impulso.
Muchas gracias por su atencion.


----------



## switchxxi

¿ Y porque no dejar los platinos ? El mayor problema, en esa época, era las chispas que se generaban en los contactos del platino ya que la corriente de la bobina pasaba por ahí. La idea principal, en ese tiempo, era sacarle la "carga" del platino y que solo sirviese como señal para que un transistor se encargara de la etapa de potencia. La vida del platino no pasaba a ser infinita pero era muchísimo mas prolongada que sin el encendido electrónico.


----------



## wilson caitano

Si ,de acuerdo, el tema es que los platinos ,aunque por ellos circule una coriente muy baja ,tienen desgaste mecanico y ya es dificil conseguir porque practicamente no se usan mas.


----------



## Scooter

Pues aprovecha la leva del platino y colocas ahí algún sensor; magnético, hall...


----------



## wilson caitano

Estimados , esta duda me preocupa...
Estuve viendo un cdi de una empresa argentina que los produce y en su prospecto dice que genera 2 chispas por vuelta, que la segunda chispa no se aprovecha, como en el sistema DIS de los coches
En este aparato , la bobina captadora de pulsos esta ubicada en el mismo nucleo de hierro de la bobina de carga.
Podría implementar un circuito divisor por 2 para que al tiristor le llegue la mitad de los pulsos generados por la bobina captora?
No se me complicará con la puesta a punto?
No entiendo como hacen por ejemplo en una moto de 4 tiempos ya que la chispa se produce cada 2 vueltas del cigueñal.
Agradezco si alguien me lo puede explicar...


----------



## DOSMETROS

En una cuatro tiempos no es problema , una chispa salta en el final de la compresión y produce la explosión , la otra chispa se produce al final del escape poco antes del cruce de válvulas y no produce ningún efecto.

En dos tiempos , no se


----------



## wilson caitano

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, aca pongo una captura de pantalla del cdi que comenté anteriormente:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que lo que define la cantidad de chispas no es el CDI en si mismo , sino el diseño de la moto , platinos , o volante magnético , bobinas , etc.


----------



## Scooter

No me cuadra pero si ellos lo dicen será.
No sé cómo va la admisión por láminas, lo mismo atrasa la admisión y en el PMI no hay nada dentro del cilindro. No sé.


----------



## Yasmani lopez

Hola a todos*. T*engo una duda*. ¿S*ería posible adaptar este CDI o TCI para q*ue* en ve*z* de platinos me funcione igual a 12*V* pero con un sensor de efecto Hall*?*
Con platinos funciona perfectamente*, *lleva ya 10 años de explotación sin problemas*,* salvó una resistencia q*ue* fall*ó* una vez*.*

He pensado en adicionar un pequeño transistor *NPN *donde van los platinos y q*ue* este se sature con los pulsos del sensor Hall pero no tengo experiencia para atreverme a experimentar*, *preferí preguntar primero*.*
Quedo a la espera de cualquier idea o consejo q*ue* pudieran aportar a la causa*. T*engan buenos días*.*


----------



## DJ T3

Yo creo que no habria problema.
El tema es el iman que quede en el punto ideal para que no quede ni retrasado ni adelantado.
Seria cuestion de probar. Recuerda que debe quedar bien agarrado, ya que va a girar muy rapido.
Igualmente, con ese circuito, el platino solo sufre el desgaste mecanico, ya que la peor parte (la que lo termina rompiendo) que es el chispazo por la bobina, ya no lo sufre.
Si aun sigue funcionando, yo NO lo cambiaria, pero... Eso esta en vos


----------

